# Dove poppers



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 12, 2022)

A quick and easy post for a quick and easy snack. September is dove hunting season in TX and dove jalapeno poppers are one of our favorite treats to cook up while football is on. Super simple and delicious. Here's a small batch from this past weekend. Jalapenos, cream cheese, bacon, & dove breast meat. 

Dove






Sliced and seeded jalapenos about to be stuffed with cream cheese





Dove meat seasoned with Meat Church Holy Cow





Bacon wrapped stuffed with cream cheese and dove meat





1-1.5 hrs on the offset






I meant to get a cross section pic but they vanished before I had a chance. Curious to know what other people stuff in poppers in their part of the world? 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 12, 2022)

They look good


----------



## tbern (Sep 12, 2022)

very nice, great color!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 12, 2022)

Wow Tyler!! Dove is some fine eating and those sound amazing. Sorry you missed the cross cut pic but we understand how things can get crazy when you have a bunch of starving people around    Very nice job sir!!

Robert


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 12, 2022)

The filet mignot of the sky delicious!


----------



## BigW. (Sep 12, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> The filet mignot of the sky delicious!


I've heard  Sandhill Crane called that.  Since they are pretty thick here, we cannot shoot them in NE.  

May need to try dove poppers with cream cheese.  Usually I just wrap slice of jalapeno with dove and bacon.  Maybe add bbq sauce at the end.


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 12, 2022)

I heard sandhill crane called the ribeye of the sky never had it but would love to try it.


----------



## babydoc (Sep 12, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> The filet mignot of the sky delicious!


Never had dove. Now I kinda wanna.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 12, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> I heard sandhill crane called the ribeye of the sky never had it but would love to try it.


You heard right, tho in most states one will get you a ticket. Accidents can happen of pea soup foggy mornings. RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2022)

Dang'it man, those little Dove Poppers look delicious.
I haven't had dove in many years, now my mouth is watering remembering the taste.
Very nice.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 12, 2022)

Heck yeah man. Love them. We normally soak ours in red or white wine, throw a hunk of jalapeno and cream cheese inside, wrap in bacon and grill. Now that I know about abt's I'll give that a shot. Sadly doves have been hit or miss last 10 years. We used to slay them and have a big dove cook. Miss that. Nice work bud


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 12, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> They look good


Thanks, they are super tasty and not too much of a hassle


tbern said:


> very nice, great color!


Thanks tbern!


tx smoker said:


> Wow Tyler!! Dove is some fine eating and those sound amazing. Sorry you missed the cross cut pic but we understand how things can get crazy when you have a bunch of starving people around    Very nice job sir!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the kind words as always Robert. I agree, dove are simply delicious. They don't yield a ton of meat but they sure are tasty and a lot of fun to hunt.


Danblacksher said:


> The filet mignot of the sky delicious!


Agreed Dan! Combined with bacon and cream cheese is a winning combo


BigW. said:


> I've heard  Sandhill Crane called that.  Since they are pretty thick here, we cannot shoot them in NE.
> 
> May need to try dove poppers with cream cheese.  Usually I just wrap slice of jalapeno with dove and bacon.  Maybe add bbq sauce at the end.


I have heard Sandhill Crane called ribeye of the sky and have a buddy who has hunted them and swears it is true. They are in season in the fall here and on my list of things to hunt/eat. Someday!


babydoc said:


> Never had dove. Now I kinda wanna.


Highly recommend babydoc


chilerelleno said:


> Dang'it man, those little Dove Poppers look delicious.
> I haven't had dove in many years, now my mouth is watering remembering the taste.
> Very nice.


Thanks Chile! They are always a nice little treat this time of year


TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah man. Love them. We normally soak ours in red or white wine, throw a hunk of jalapeno and cream cheese inside, wrap in bacon and grill. Now that I know about abt's I'll give that a shot. Sadly doves have been hit or miss last 10 years. We used to slay them and have a big dove cook. Miss that. Nice work bud


Interesting about the wine Jake, I like that idea. You really can't go wrong with them, no matter what you stuff inside. Delicious little morsels and a heck of a fun hunt when they are flying. The hunting hasn't been great here the last couple of years honestly but we always manage to get a good amount regardless. Been eating them as long as I can remember

Thanks for all the likes and comments gents, much appreciated.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2022)

BigW. said:


> I've heard Sandhill Crane called that.


^^^^^Truth. I've eaten them. Only wild bird I've seen with marbled fat....light pink like beef....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2022)

Yep...dove season is upon us. Poppers look outstanding BTW!!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2022)

They look great! Haven't had dove in years.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 13, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^^Truth. I've eaten them. Only wild bird I've seen with marbled fat....light pink like beef....


That's crazy! Now I gotta try it


indaswamp said:


> Yep...dove season is upon us. Poppers look outstanding BTW!!


It is indeed upon us, great time of year. Thanks inda!


Steve H said:


> They look great! Haven't had dove in years.


Thanks Steve! They were mighty tasty


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 13, 2022)

Man I’d love to eat a couple of these! I gotta get my hunting buddies to bring me some dove


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 13, 2022)

We do dove this way also for a long time now. First it was just wrapped in bacon and smoked then it progressed from there. These are absolutely delicious! Nice work on the post. Big like.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 14, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Man I’d love to eat a couple of these! I gotta get my hunting buddies to bring me some dove


Definitely worth a shot if you get your hands on some dove


SmokinEdge said:


> We do dove this way also for a long time now. First it was just wrapped in bacon and smoked then it progressed from there. These are absolutely delicious! Nice work on the post. Big like.


Thanks SmokinEdge! I've been having these since I was pretty young after dove hunts and have tried a few different variations and they were all pretty tasty


----------

